# LED taillight swap



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lookin' good!

Did you take pictures of the install?

Can you post the wiring info?

Would you be willing to write a tutorial?

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]
Post here when ready:

[h=1]Gen2 Audio/Electrical Tutorials[/h]


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Those look great. I like the sequential, Audi style turn signal too, nice little touch.

I spent about the same on my LED Spyder tails for my 2014. As you said, so worth it. A very nice upgrade from the bland, stock tails. Safer as well with the increased brightness.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

A How To would be great since I really want to get these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

I was looking at these a couple days ago. If you are near me can I like pay you for labor to install these? Was seriously considering it.


----------



## kturbert (Jul 30, 2017)

Great Upgrade but at 400.00 a bit out of my price. But I love the way they look,


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Now if only they made them for the hatchback -_-

There's another thread stating that the 2019 hatch gets LED units but it's ~$1200 for the 4-piece set. Screw that lol


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

They on Aliexpress for about $317.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Cocoabeans said:


> They on Aliexpress for about $317.


Those are for the sedan though, not the hatchback.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Those are for the sedan though, not the hatchback.


Indeed. I'll keep doing some more digging for you. Between Aliexpress, Ebay, and Amazon if you can't find it, it's probably not mass produced yet, and it would be harder to get a refund if it fails.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea I've already looked everywhere lol. The only option at the moment seems to be to order the 2019 factory ones at $1200 for the set. I'll pass lol


----------



## Bluez.cruze007 (Oct 14, 2019)

BBSoup32 said:


> Okay so I posted this on another thread but thought I would start a new one to post pictures and a video. I installed these on a Saturday, took me about 6 hours start to finish but now that i know what to do it's probably a 2-3 hour job.
> 
> The install does require splicing into the factory harness (it is reversible) and you will have to cut a few of the harness that come with the lights to reroute the wires. However, I do have a couple pictures detailing what each wire controls so as long as you know the function of the original plugs (which is pretty easy bc they're all 2 wire except the brake/turn) routing the wires to the correct OEM wire is really easy.
> 
> ...


When i tried to hook mine up i only had the signal brake\turn wire to play with. When testing it out the signal and brake wire would light up when using turn signals. However when i pressed on the brakes the turn signals would like up same way. So as a temp solution i didnt bother hooking up the sequential lights and just used the brake light as then turn signal as well. I saw your video and wish i knew how you separated the turn signal and brake. In your video when u pressed the brakes only the brakes would light up and for Signal both brakes and sequentials would light up. When i tested mine both would light up when i used the turn signal or brakes...if this makes sense...my install below.


----------

